# Cloned detection dogs



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24296334/


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Until now, the best baseline measure we had to gauge heritable factors in behavior and intelligence were studies involving twins. Now, with clones, we should be able to get a more accurate picture of the impact our environment or maternal influence has on development. Also, the $100,000 to $150,000 cloning costs will dramatically drop in the first decade, which may be more enticing for individual investors, and not just government agencies and large corporations.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm curious to know if anyone has heard if the (any) cloned animals now have a better life expectancy then the first ones tried.
From my understanding all the Dolly the sheep clones have aged quite fast.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Cutting Edge Clones: Genetic Reflections



> Dolly, the sheep, debuted in 1996 as the first mammal cloned from an adult cell, and the media ran with the news—sometimes turning fact into fiction or folly. Understandably, misconceptions, fears and false impressions of cloning grew out of untruthful or exaggerated reports. Many of the wild speculations have been countered, according to Stroud, who thinks education is the key to acceptance.
> 
> “Since Dolly, there have been roughly a dozen other animal species cloned, so the release of a newly cloned species isn’t that big of news anymore,” Stroud said. *“The general fear of animal cloning—I won’t say it is over, but I think it has largely been addressed.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Daryl! Interesting to know!


----------

